# No start until neg battery cable is moved



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

There is a tsb for neg battery cable. They should have replaced it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The TSB for the negative battery cable doesn't require the dealer duplicate the symptoms. They will get paid for the warranty replacement based on customer complaint only. Private Message our Chevy Customer Care account with your name, VIN, and dealership and see if they can get your dealer off their collective asses.


----------



## yjmcb (Jun 29, 2015)

They said they have replaced the neg cable already.Where do i find the customer care account?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

patsy g


----------



## yjmcb (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks,I do want to say that the dealer has been great until today.I felt that they had done every thing they could on some other issues.Maybe they were just having a bad day or they are as frustrated as I am with the car.I'm trying to give them every chance to get it running correctly.I think they are a good dealer.Will use customer care as a last resort because I do not want anyone to think they are a poor dealership.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Customer care is not just for complaints but she is really good with expeiditing your scenario


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you have a volt meter? It might be worth picking up a cheap one and doing some tests the next time the car does that. Put the leads on the battery post itself and see if you've got power when cranking.

One of our members reported that his negative cable did not clamp properly - there should be a gap in the clamp. If there isn't, then the clamp has closed onto itself and isn't gripping the battery post properly.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I suppose it could be the battery itself.

I once had starting trouble on my '05 Impala and didn't figure it out until the whole battery terminal pulled out of the side of the battery. It corroded from the inside out.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I suppose it could be the battery itself.


Possible. And a spark inside the battery could be nasty - as in igniting hydrogen gas. (Can you say, Ka-boom?). Be careful around this until you figure it out.

In fact, I think I'll change my answer. Clean the post and clamp. Make sure the clamp does clamp down on the post (leaving a gap in the clamp). If that doesn't do it, change battery.

If it is the battery, I'd say there's a significant risk of explosion - and resulting injury. Not worth it. Since the cable itself has been changed, there isn't much left after the steps above.


----------



## yjmcb (Jun 29, 2015)

Dealership is coming to get it Tuesday.I videoed the attempt to start it and jiggling the neg cable to get power to start.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Good move they cant argue with video proof.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

yjmcb said:


> Thanks,I do want to say that the dealer has been great until today.I felt that they had done every thing they could on some other issues.Maybe they were just having a bad day or they are as frustrated as I am with the car.I'm trying to give them every chance to get it running correctly.I think they are a good dealer.Will use customer care as a last resort because I do not want anyone to think they are a poor dealership.


Hi Yjmcb, 

I'm here to help if you need me! Just send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and dealer info. I would be more than happy to add another layer of assistance to this. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## yjmcb (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks I'm really hoping they figure it out.Hopefully they can get it right this time.


----------

